# Testing soon....



## CountryGirl (May 16, 2012)

I just found out I passed my AEMT class and before that I passed my NREMT practicals for both EMT and AEMT. I just scheduled my EMT written its next week on Tuesday (May 22, 2012) two of my classmates passed already and I am really nervous. Any advice on taking it?


----------



## Chimpie (May 16, 2012)

Breathe.


----------



## Remeber343 (May 16, 2012)

Scene safety
ABCs 
 Don't read to far into the questions an make sure you read them correctly.  I jump the gun a lot. Take your time, don't feel bad if you use up the full time allowed.


----------



## Achilles (May 16, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> Scene safety
> ABCs
> Don't read to far into the questions an make sure you read them correctly.  I jump the gun a lot. Take your time, don't feel bad if you use up the full time allowed.


FAIL you forgot BSI 



The test is pretty good, i was having trouble with the numbers so i studied that, Eg. rule of palms, rule of nines, GCS, epi pen dose, Activated charcoal dose, etc. 

oh and this next one is in regards to your username; listen to some Jason Aldean 

Good luck!


----------



## MedicBender (May 16, 2012)

One of the things that helped me while taking NREMT was to make a list for the scenario questions. They will provide you with a whiteboard to use. 

BSI/SS
# of Pts
MOI/NOI
C-spine? 
ABCs
Etc... 

It's helpful to make sure you're doing everything in the correct order. The NREMT loves it algorithms.

 Example would be you arrive to find a dead guy, what is your first step? 
A. BSI/SS, B. Check airway, C. CPR, D. Tube that sucker.

 A lot of my class mates would jump to the technical skills, which would fail you since you failed to check SS/BSI. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## crazycajun (May 16, 2012)

That is pretty cool that you can go through AEMT without being an EMT. Just follow the advice of everyone else. Study your algorhythms and you will be fine.


----------



## CountryGirl (May 17, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Breathe.



Yeah I trying that lol its not working that great 



Remeber343 said:


> Scene safety
> ABCs
> Don't read to far into the questions an make sure you read them correctly.  I jump the gun a lot. Take your time, don't feel bad if you use up the full time allowed.



Thanks!




Achilles said:


> FAIL you forgot BSI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thanks and I do listen to him all the time!




MedicBender said:


> One of the things that helped me while taking NREMT was to make a list for the scenario questions. They will provide you with a whiteboard to use.
> 
> BSI/SS
> # of Pts
> ...



Thanks! I have a tendency to do that a lot too



crazycajun said:


> That is pretty cool that you can go through AEMT without being an EMT. Just follow the advice of everyone else. Study your algorhythms and you will be fine.



My class was a mix of EMT and AEMT kinda like the EMT-B and EMT-I combined courses before everything changed. But we have to test for EMT before testing for AEMT we have done both practicals but we still have the written. Ga its legal to staff EMTs (basics) on an ambulance but no one will hire them when they can get a higher level person


----------



## Hunter (May 17, 2012)

The day of your test, don't study, relax spend the time before the test not thinking about it, all I did the morning play video games walked around in a park , just relax and then go take your test.


----------



## CountryGirl (May 18, 2012)

Hunter said:


> The day of your test, don't study, relax spend the time before the test not thinking about it, all I did the morning play video games walked around in a park , just relax and then go take your test.



What time did you take yours? When did they post your results?


----------



## CountryGirl (May 22, 2012)

Where do they post the results?


----------

